# Thank you!!



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Today I stopped and made a purchase, I said "thank you". On my way out, a man opened the door for me, I said "thank you". A co-worker picked up our dinner tonight, again "thank you". I try to be polite, even when people aren't polite back!! But, I was wondering, how many of us each day say "Thank you Lord for this day!!" (or what ever you wish to thank Him for!!). I must thank Him at least 100 times a day...really!! Even for just the smallest of things for they are the greatest things in life to me!! 
Sorry, guess I'm just sitting here at work thinkin out loud!! Have a blessed day!! (and thank you!!) :doowapsta


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Plenty to be Thankul For*

I give thanks to God everyday for blessing us with our beautiful baby boy (13 years old now),my family, our health and keeping us safe in our journeys.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Your passing along "Thank You's" made me think of this that I heard on KSBJ this morning, a woman called in and said that she sends her 12 year old daughter into the donut shop every morning to get a cup of coffee (for her mom). The daughter saw that the man in front of her tipped one of the ladies in the shop $1. The daughter then paid for her coffee with $2 and the lady said, "Honey, it's only a dollar." The daughter said, "I know, but the man in front of me liked you, and you seem nice to me, so I want you to have a dollar too." The next morning, the mom sent the girl in again for coffee and the lady who worked there came out and hugged her as she was leaving. She asked what the hug was for and was told, "You gave me $1, and other people saw you, and I made $20 in tips in 10 minutes...and everyone who tipped me said something nice about me, which I really needed at the time, so thank you." It kind-of restores your faith in mankind! There was supposedly a Starbucks thing that was similar as well. The first person in line bought the next person's coffee, and it went on for many many people! Good things can be passed along as well as negative one's! Not much makes me prouder than my 3 year old making someone almost faint by saying "Thank You" when they deliver his food or hand him something.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

As the saying goes, A smile goes a long way!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

And "Thank you" for the reminder to be thankful.

Lord God,

Thank you for the air that I breathe, the family and friends that I love, the roof over my head, the bed I sleep in, more than ample food for my daily needs, the clothes that cover me, the money that pays my bills.

And I especially thank you for the blood of Jesus that cleanses me from all unrighteousness and fits me for Heaven.

Thank you for these posts, and help all of us remember that you give us so much more than we ever deserve. Remind us to pass some of it along so that others may hear about you, call on the name of your son Jesus, and find life eternal.

Bless the Lord, oh my soul, and all that is within me, bless his holy name.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for this post. I was having a rough day being thankful for what I have. I needed this!


----------

